# No temp readings.



## That_guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello there peoples. 

I have recently downloaded the latest version of ATITool (0.25 Beta 10) and I don't get any temperature reading like what is shown in the screenshots. I have a Radeon 9800SE could that be the problem? That my card is too old and thus has no temperature sensors.

Thanks, 

That_guy


----------



## pt (Mar 16, 2006)

I got a 9800 pro, and it doesn't have any sensors, so a 9800se shouldn't have


----------



## That_guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Damn. Oh well. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## hpr (Mar 20, 2006)

On a similiar note.. I just bought Sapphire x800GTO and don't see any temp settings.. This card has no sensors either?

0.24 stable said: Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected

but newer versions say:

D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x23)
D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected

Oh, and I'm using omegadrivers.


----------

